
Interview with Barbara Liskov (2016) [video] - lelf
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6By99JW_V8
======
wyldfire
Relevant articles: Liskov substitution principle [1], Liskov [2].

Transcripts of the video for folks who want to learn more about Dr Liskov but
don't want to sit through the video [3].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liskov_substitution_principle](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liskov_substitution_principle)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barbara_Liskov](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barbara_Liskov)

[3] [https://pastebin.com/ccP5wpAq](https://pastebin.com/ccP5wpAq)

~~~
mattferderer
I found the video enjoyable. She is unfortunately left off the list of female
computer scientists worth mentioning far to often it seems in graphics,
t-shirts, stickers, etc..

------
lolc
Just this morning on the train I read "On the Criteria To Be Used in
Decomposing Systems into Modules" by D.L. Parnas (1972). And then on the same
day I get Barbara Liskov telling me how it was back in those days figuring all
of this out!

I much enjoyed the tour of how these foundations came together. The funniest
part was where she classifies the Liskov-Principle as just that intuitive rule
meant to help the OO people which were confused about type hierarchy. The hard
things don't seem so hard once you've understood them.

